# Free is good



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Found this on Craig's List for $25. Good condition, all the vents work.
Went to look at it and come to find out the guy is an old buddy of my brothers. I left without paying a dime!
1 22in. kettle added to the arsenal! 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice find Lamont!  Fred would be proud!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 26, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Found this on Craig's List for $25. Good condition, all the vents work.
> Went to look at it and come to find out the guy is an old buddy of my brothers. I left without paying a dime!
> 1 22in. kettle added to the arsenal! 8)
> 
> For the love of God, please give me a close up view of that TV tray table.... Does it have butterflies?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nice find Lamont!  Fred would be proud!


Thanks Aunt Esther :P


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yeah......2.......and flowers......  
It's not mine I swear!


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 26, 2008)

Killer score Puff she looks to be in mighty fin shape.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 26, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO...I think my mom has that set.... I will confirm soon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey I can pick those up on yuppie curbside on trash day all day long.  Sometimes they even throw away the propane tanks with the triangle handle and full of propane. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Must be SouthWeztern yuppies.
Yankee yups wouldn't commit that kind of blasphemy.  



			
				bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey I can pick those up on yuppie curbside on trash
> day all day long.  Sometimes they even throw away the propane tanks with the triangle handle and full of propane.
> 
> bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:2scz0x10]
It was my wife's Grandma's.
I swear it's not mine


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2008)

Great deal poof, only you would screw your brothers friend!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 27, 2008)

That was a nice find.  Puff could you come sale cars for me.  Sounds like you can talk anybody into or out of anything


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great deal poof, only you would screw your brothers friend!



  


Those are some fine UDS components.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 27, 2008)

That's a great deal puff. Must be vintage, with the wooden handle and all that. What's the date code?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2008)

Well they all transplanted from Boston...Noo Yawk City and places such as that.  They don't allow many natives to live in this area. I seen an old boy out mowing his grass in a cowboy hat one day...stopped and bulled around with him for hours. 

bigwheel



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Must be SouthWeztern yuppies.
> Yankee yups wouldn't commit that kind of blasphemy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great deal poof, only you would screw your brothers friend!


He offered it for free, I never mentioned it. :roll: 
Must be my charming personality and clever wit.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> That's a great deal puff. Must be vintage, with the wooden handle and all that. What's the date code?


I forgot where they stamp the code. On the lid?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or your clever personality and charming wit!   Good score buddy!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice find Puff

Is that Lead paint on that patio


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2008)

I love free... Nice score !


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Nice find Puff
> 
> Is that Lead paint on that patio


No latex.
I still can't figure out what would posess a person to paint a patio.


----------



## john a (Sep 29, 2008)

A home run


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 30, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Found this on Craig's List for $25. Good condition, all the vents work.
> Went to look at it and come to find out the guy is an old buddy of my brothers. I left without paying a dime!
> 1 22in. kettle added to the arsenal! 8)



Great find Puff......I got one over the summer off craigslist for $10 bucks in the same condition. I think the guy used it for hot Zdogs 1 time.......also if that tray has yellow daisies for the flowers - my mom had that set when i was growin up....im 38 now.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks DB. Man it seems I might have an antique sitting outside getting all rusty.  
It's blue flowers.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 30, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thanks DB. Man it seems I might have an antique sitting outside getting all rusty.
> It's blue flowers.



Well you should come inside then, it's getting cold!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 30, 2008)

What is the black ring in the ash pan?    I didnt get one of those!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 30, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> What is the black ring in the ash pan?    I didnt get one of those!


Dunno'? The guy handed it to me when I was loading it into the truck.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

Sweet find there Puffers.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 1, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it goes inside to help keep the ash from covering the air vents? :?:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not big enough.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Btw the grill was made in 97'. Thanks Scotty Da Q.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 1, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe its a Redneck Frisbee?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way. It would be filled with ceement if it was.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 1, 2008)

LMAO..............No Cement = No Frisbee


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 1, 2008)

It's probably just a dish so Puff can keep on panhandling!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> It's probably just a dish so Puff can keep on panhandling!


How dare you say I panhandle!!!!!!! :x 

I make the wife do it.


----------

